# The Wedding Night



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Fred and Mary get married but couldn't afford a honeymoon, 
so they go back to Fred's Mom and Dad's house for their first night together. 

In the morning, Johnny, Fred's little brother, gets up and has his breakfast. 


As he is going out of the door 
to go to school, he asks his mom if Fred and Mary are up yet. 


She replies, 'No'. 


Johnny asks, 'Do you know what I think?' ; 

His mom replies, 'I don't want 
to hear what you think! 
Just go to school.'

Johnny comes home for lunch and asks his mom, 'Are Fred and Mary up yet?' 

She replies, 'No.'

Johnny says, 'Do you know what I think?' 

His mom replies, 'Never mind what you think! 
Eat your lunch and go back to 
school ..'

After school, Johnny comes home and asks again, 'Are Fred and Mary up yet?' 

His mom says, 'No.' 


He asks, 'Do you know what I think?' 

His mom replies, 'Ok, now 
tell me what you think?'

He says: 'Last night Fred came to my room for the Vaseline and I think... 

I gave him my airplane glue.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

That was awesome!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Fair to say the young couple are _stuck_ on each other?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh the possiblilities...


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

davring said:


> Oh the possiblilities...


the awful (maybe not so Awful) truth would be Acetone.

(Desolves superglue)


----------



## Dad61 (Sep 26, 2008)

Does Air Plane glue come in jars?


----------

